# Stake length - 18" vs 21"/24"



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Please share your opinion on stake length. I read in an earlier post that someone thought the 18" stakes were too short.

Thinking of going stainless (especially since Bueide is going aluminum), and I can do 18" stakes for $.80 (5/32) or $1 for 3/16. Its closer to $1.40 (or more) for 24" at 3/16. The price of stainless is going nuts. I figure if I use a fastener at the top, rather than a bend, I save a couple inches of the length...

The plastic stakes are 21"....

Will 18" work, or be a disappointment?

M.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

21 or 24 inch stakes will help keep the socks up off the corn stubble and the extra height helps visibility a little bit and helps get wind into them as well.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I made my last 300 socks out of alum 1/4 dia. and 21" long. I see that Jim Jones has gone to 3/16 alum on all of stakes. Like he says the alum is 4 times lighter and that does make a difference on how many a guy can handle when you are setting up. Your setup time will be less for sure. I went with 1\4 inch because it is stronger and easier to get than the 3\16 dia


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Go with the longer stakes. If you hunt in the spring, sometimes you have to put them down in the mud a little farther to get them to hold well and the extra length is very helpful. We were just talking about cutting some stakes. What are we looking at for price on aluminum?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I would go 21" as a minimum.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Mark,

I went with 24" and think that's just about right, for all the reasons mentioned above. Accordingly, you'll probably want to go with 18", and be almost right again. :wink:

I got the AL from a friend in the construction bus. for about $.45/stick. On one of the quotes I got, I was able to cypher that 1/4" AL was about 60% the weight of 3/16" SS.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

My plan with 18" was using TIG sticks - 36" lengths. 
OK - now I'm a little more interested in aluminium. 
How does aluminium work in frozen ground?

Another important topic:

Which grommet press? I was going to buy one, but does someone
else have one to rent/borrow/steal? PM me if a grommet press is a touchy subject....

M.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

If you are planning on hunting mostly in the fall I would go with 18 or 21. Reason being that most of the time you will be hunting barley or peas, maybe a corn field late in the season. The stubble isn't very high at all, and in the situation that you don't have much wind the decoys lay more on the ground than with a 24 inch stake, so they will look more realistic. For spring I agree that 24 inches is probably the best, allows you to push them into the ground a couple extra inches and the body won't be dragging on the ground in high winds. Also with a long stake you can use it in a couple inches of water.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I made 150 northwinds and am looking to use 1/4 rebar. Is this going to work or not.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The rebar should work........as long as you dont have to carry your dekes to the field. You also wont be able to carry as many setting up do to the weight.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

rebar would be the last choice for me because of the rust and extra weight. You will need to primer them and then 2 coat paint them to keep them from rusting. 

Alum or SS is far better in my opinion. Shop around too. For example one supplier of alum was $5 for 12' for 3/16" 6061 while another a 1/2 mile away was $3.50

BTW 3/16 SS has less flex than 3/16 Alum (6061) [5012 Alum is even more bendable]

the alum or SS you can use laquer thinner to remove the oil coating and then spray paint them 1 coat (2 coats if you are picky) with tan the bottom 2/3 to 3/4 and either white or brown the top portiomn depending on if snow or blue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'd agree with H20, for sure, go with the 24" too.


----------

